# Turned my first threads today!



## toolman_ar (Aug 6, 2017)

I turned a 3/8" x 16 thread today.

This was a first for me. So I thought it would fun to tell someone.

I read the book, watched videos, then chucked up a half inch bar. Turned the od to .375. The tried my best to cut a thread using the power feed.

Must have had my head stuck in my fourth point of contact!

Reread the book and realized I need to grab the other handle on the carriage. The half nut.

Misread the number and cut 18 threads per inch. Nut would just about start. Part number two was a failure. 

Took a brake, regrouped, cut the third part. Almost finished and crashed into the step up. The threads were good, but I missed the stand off size.

Part number 4. Turned out just fine. 

I learned a lot and had fun with my Southbebd 13.

Enjoy your weekend!

toolman-ar


----------



## ACHiPo (Aug 6, 2017)

Congrats!  Looks like you learned some valuable things and have something to show for it.  Nicely done!


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 6, 2017)

The first is always fun!!
I remember showing Terry Werm my first threads.
Still got them...
Good job.

Daryl
MN


----------



## toolman_ar (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you both!!

I have to mow grass this morning or I would go practice and make more parts.

toolman_ar


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 6, 2017)

A little more practice and you will be an old pro!


----------



## Old junk (Aug 6, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## RandyM (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## higgite (Aug 7, 2017)

Great job on #4, toolman. Now that we know you can do it, we'll expect it every time. 

Tom


----------



## toolman_ar (Aug 7, 2017)

It's a little bit like, patting your head, while rubbing your tummy, while hopping on one foot.

So I need to practice while making the standoffs I need for another project.

toolman_ar


----------



## toolman_ar (Aug 7, 2017)

Now on to the next step


----------



## toolman_ar (Aug 8, 2017)

While doing this work, I had to switch from safety glasses to magnifying glasses. Because I cannot see up close anymore.

These came in today!! Bifocal safety glasses!!

Now I can see and be safe!

toolman_ar


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 8, 2017)

+2.00 near vision correction?  Hell, man, you are just getting started...


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 9, 2017)

OK I couldn't resist : the first good screw is always the best
Mark


----------



## eeler1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Threading is fun, nice job.  My first thread I was lucky enough to have someone who knew what they were doing look over my shoulder.  By myself, I've made those mistakes plus a few you haven't made, yet.


----------



## cascao (Aug 10, 2017)

In small threads like this, I like to let the lathe off and use a spindle hand crank. The lowest speed in my lathe is 140rpm and it is scary sometimes.


----------



## toolman_ar (Aug 10, 2017)

Cascado,
Great video! And good idea. I could have put into backgear and slowed way down. Live and learn!

EE and Mark, thank you for the comments!

I am just glad I was able to make it work and happy I learned a new process. This got me thinking, and that can be scary, when making multiples of the same part. I found my cross slide coming back to zero (not exactly but close) once I turned to size. If my turning tool and treading tool both had the same stick out, I could turn to the zero mark to reach my final diameter, prior to threading. 

Now, I am new and my machine is not in that good of shape. But I started to see the potential.

toolman_ar


----------



## cascao (Aug 10, 2017)

Time to a captive nut or a machinist jack project!


----------



## toolman_ar (Aug 10, 2017)

Captive nut!! It's on the list!!


----------



## toolman_ar (Sep 25, 2017)

Just to bring things full circle.

The stand off's I made were used to mount a motor starter on the back of my Bridgeport Mill.

They worked out perfect!!

toolman_ar


----------

